# Do You Ever Park Your Car In Handicap Parking Space?



## Lon (Apr 29, 2016)

If you do. Do you have a Handicap sticker on your car?


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 29, 2016)

I did when I was driving my mother around and we had a hang-tag. 

Otherwise, no.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 29, 2016)

Never have.   Afraid someone like me would come running over screaming at me because I'm not supposed to be parking there.  :wink-new:


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 29, 2016)

Last year I had a temporary sticker (6 months) but it expired when I had my hip replacement. I did find the sticker very handy because I was so slow that I needed to park closer to my destination else I would have incurred parking fines. I have never parked in a handicap space when I didn't need to. Hubby has a sticker and when he is in the car we do use the handicap space. I also used it when I had my crippled auntie with me.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 29, 2016)

Nope. Besides it being wrong, I prefer to walk the extra yardage.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2016)

No never have, and won't unless in the future I have a physical disability that warrants a permit.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2016)

No, but George Costanza did.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 29, 2016)

What's the fine for that where you are (everyone)? Here it's $250 last I looked at the sign. Should be higher imo, because taking those spaces is cruelty to fellow humans.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 29, 2016)

No I mean totally unethical...I park a distance from the store intentionally. Where we live you're more likely to get dinged the closer to the entrance you are. Also I mean, pregnant people or one's with small children, or folks who are disabled but not enough for a handicapped tag...Be courteous ya know?


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 29, 2016)

I never would, and never have.  I park as far from the entrance as I can most of the time.  Extra steps for me is a good thing.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 29, 2016)

NO!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 29, 2016)

The fines in Sydney are hefty 

Stand vehicle in disabled persons parking space without authority $531 and loss of one demerit point against your licence. Most parking fines don't attract demerit points but parking or stopping in a disabled space, and stopping on near a pedestrian or children's crossing all attract one demerit point.

I don't need a penalty to avoid using a disabled space. Even when I had the sticker, if an ordinary space was available within reasonable distance I would use that to preserve the disabled space for someone else who might need it more than I.
 -


----------



## Kitties (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't. I usually park further out anyway because it makes it easier to leave.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 29, 2016)

Always, we have a handicap license plate.  Since a bad crash 5 years ago neither of us walks well.  She hasn't driven in several years.  We are 82 and 81.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2016)

No way.  I also park farther away at the grocery store.

Funny how it's called disabled in the UK and handicapped is not pc.  Other way around in the US.


----------



## WheatenLover (Apr 30, 2016)

Yes, when I am with my husband. He has a handicap hang tag and is disabled from having had several strokes. When I am not with him, I park far from the entrance so I can get the extra exercise.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2016)

I did when I was hurt badly in a car accident.  I had the hang tag.  I have also used someone else's and she was shopping with me.


----------



## drifter (May 3, 2016)

I use one all the time, in fact, just renewed my handicap sticker for another year.


----------



## Pinky (May 4, 2016)

I park far from the entrance, partially for the exercise, but also to avoid other people from dinging my car with their carts. I never have, and never would, park in a handicapped parking space.


----------



## jujube (May 4, 2016)

Nope.  My cousin used her late father's handicapped tag until it expired.  Her excuse was that it would still be being used if he was alive.  Okaaay.


----------



## tnthomas (May 4, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> No, but George Costanza did.



Yes, but as you know George pays dearly for his sins!


----------



## Underock1 (May 5, 2016)

Manatee said:


> Always, we have a handicap license plate.  Since a bad crash 5 years ago neither of us walks well.  She hasn't driven in several years.  We are 82 and 81.



I hear you, Manatee. My wife was on a walker and I am very unstable and need a cane outside the house. We both had handicapped cards. It was a huge help. Gave up my car a couple of months ago and house bound now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> No, but George Costanza did.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 6, 2016)

Never! I need the exercise walking,I feel the car is safer a little further away from the entrance, and when pulling out of a parking space there are less people walking or pulling out at the same time I am. I doubt a month goes by when I don't see a car being hit while pulling out. I do wonder why some stores keep adding more and more handicapped spaces. I notice so many spaces not used especially in my little town even during holiday time. I think some folks would walk the short distance but with all the handicapped spaces it may be to far for some. I certainly don't begrudge any one who really needs them and I am glad they are available for them to use.Maybe the population of the town has something to do with how many they provide.


----------

